# Root directory



## charlottemarie (Nov 6, 2010)

How do I find out what my root directory is on a mac? I'm trying to upload my website that I designed in Dreamweaver with my host provider (1&1) so I can use CMS photo gallery software as they all so far seem to need an uploaded website even though mine isnt finished :S.

But whenever I think I've done it I try my website and it just comes up with 1&1 default 'somone has bought this domain' page. I've heard its to do with the root directory but I cant anywhere seem to find a simple solution- I've messed around so much in 1&1 with the description/destination/directory that I'm now so confused. And I can't find what 1&1 ask you to use for the root directory.

Honestly this is more trouble than its worth!

Can anyone help?


----------



## blondie101010 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry but you will probably need to seek help from someone who has a minimum of functional knowledge with hosting.

Still, I'll try to clarify a few points.

If your host is 1&1, you don't need to find the root directory on your Mac.

In your 1&1 control panel, just make sure that your domain points to /folderName where folderName should be a simple name to represent your site.

Then configure your FTP client to connect to your hosting service. The required information is present on the 1&1 control panel under FTP.

Again, if this is not enough for you to get going, ask a friend and if none are comfortable with it, you may need to pay someone to do it.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

As Blondie says you don't need to worry about your Mac.

1&1 control panel is not the easiest of things to navigate. IF you only have one website on your domain package with 1&1 you need to put your files in the folder public-html or www (whichever you have at 1&1 I can't remember as I dropped them as a host some while ago). You should have had an email from them telling you exactly where to ftp your files to. If not have a look at their FAQ.


----------

